
Missing connections in our education - ericax
http://blog.ericaxu.com/missing-connection
======
walterbell
These missing connections need to be defined as a crowdsourced, semantic,
knowledge & history graph. Preferably on github so everyone can improve it.

A geneaology of ideas and the historical problems which motivated these ideas,
with anaologies to problems and inventions in other times & spaces. These
lists are skirting around similar representational issues:

[https://github.com/bayandin/awesome-
awesomeness](https://github.com/bayandin/awesome-awesomeness)

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_lists_of_lists)

It should be possible to jump into this graph at any point, then navigate to
neighboring regions of the graph. The onscreen distance between any two nodes
should change depending on the interests of the student.

Students should be able to identify gaps by tagging a region of the graph with
"Why Do I Care?" and this could be filled in by more experienced students.

